# SyncToy 2.1 - echo & löschen



## bauchinj (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Hab ein Problem mit dem SyncToy - hab bereits in mehreren Foren gelesen, dass in der Version 2.0 das 'echo' nicht richtig funktioniert (es löscht Dateien und Ordner nicht). Dieses Problem hatte ich auch, also hab ich die Version 2.1 installiert, da dieser Bug behoben sein sollte...

Leider nicht, denn auch mit dieser Version werden meine Dateien und Ordner nicht gelöscht. SyncToy läuft mittlerweilen auf 3 verschiedenen Windows Servern - mit dem selben Ergebnis. Daher ging ich her und installierte es auf meinem lokalen Rechner - sichere mit 'echo' auf einen Server und siehe da, das Sichern funktioniert tadellos.
Daher stellt sich nun für mich die Frage, ob ich eine Einstellung falsch gesetzt habe, wobei man ja eigentlich nichts einstellen kann... 

PS: es wurde immer dieselbe Installationsanwendung verwendet!

Hoffe, jemand kann mir dabei helfen,

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

